# Eheim 2213-37 Eheim Classic Canister Series



## captainjack (Dec 22, 2010)

Do i have to use the carbon pad with my 2213-37 Eheim Classic Canister Series

Here is what came in my package Eheim Classic External Filter 2213-37 with Bio Media and Double Taps: 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢Includes 1 Carbon Filter Pad, 1 Fine Filter Pad, 1 Coarse Filter Pad, EHFIMECH & EHFISUBSTRAT
:fish:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would use the carbon pad until dirty and then ditch it or save it in reserve for a time when you want to remove medicine or color. Normal use, I don't need the carbon and find they clog quickly so that they need changing in a couple weeks. Bottom line for me- no carbon pad.

I put mine in - plate with legs down, barrels, rocks, course pad, fine pad, plate with legs up, from bottom to top.


----------



## captainjack (Dec 22, 2010)

i have the emeim pro 3e 2078 for 85 gallon andi i use the EHFISUBSTRAT Pro in it and not the carbon


PfunMo said:


> I would use the carbon pad until dirty and then ditch it or save it in reserve for a time when you want to remove medicine or color. Normal use, I don't need the carbon and find they clog quickly so that they need changing in a couple weeks. Bottom line for me- no carbon pad.
> 
> I put mine in - plate with legs down, barrels, rocks, course pad, fine pad, plate with legs up, from bottom to top.


----------



## captainjack (Dec 22, 2010)

Eheim Classic Canister Series


----------

